# mechanical regenerative braking that will work in ANY vehicle



## Aelwero (Aug 24, 2010)

This one has a "slow fill" pump that uses some of the drive power to charge the accumulator in addition to braking... so that it uses the "high efficiency" running speed to provide some "spare" power for acceleration....


----------



## Aelwero (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I like it. Lots of discussion needed on the pros & cons but one con I see is added weight of hydraulic components & oil. Hyd. lines can be heavy and the motors are heavy as well. 

Very interesting though.


----------

